# SSL und VPN nicht sicher



## Trefoil80 (6. September 2013)

Weil bei PCGH anscheinend ein Interview mit dem Oculus-Rift-Erfinder wichtiger ist als neue Enthüllungen in der NSA-Affäre,
mache ich es kurz und poste mal einen Link:

NSA und britischer Geheimdienst knacken systematisch Verschlüsselung - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Kurze Zusammenfassung:
Die NSA gibt anscheinend ca. 250 Mio USD pro Jahr aus (Codename: Bullrun), um mit "Partnerfirmen" aus dem IT-Securitybereich zusammenzuarbeiten (Backdoors, Schwachstellen). Bedenklich daran ist auch, dass nicht nur Geheimdienste diese Lücken ausnutzen könnten.
Die 20 Mio USD für Prism pro Jahr wirken dagegen winzig. Laut dem Bericht auf Spiegel online soll es gelungen sein, SSL zu knacken und in VPN-Verbindungen einzudringen.
Den Zeitungen "New York Times", "ProRepublica" und "The Guardian" liegen anscheinend Informationen vor, welche Produkte und Firmen kompromitiert wurden.
Die NSA hat die Blätter anscheinend dazu gedrängt, diesen Artikel nicht zu eröffentlichen. Er wurde veröffentlicht, aber ohne Nennung der Produkte und Firmen.


Meine Meinung:
Das Kernproblem: Sobald ein bestimmtes Verschlüsselungsprogramm oder  Algorithmus große Verbreitung findet, wird das sofort für die NSA  interessant, die dann alle Hebel in Bewegung setzt, die dahinter  stehenden Personen zu beeinflussen.

Sei es durch "Einschüchterungen", einen "National Security Letter" oder durch "Überzeugung" mit Geld.
Deswegen kann man solchen Leuten wie dem Ex-Lavabit-Inhaber nicht genug  Respekt zollen, sich gegen solche Methoden zu wehren.

Es wäre aber trotzdem falsch, seine wichtigen Daten nicht zu  verschlüsseln. Nur, weil ein Algorithmus vllt. Schwachstellen oder doch  Backdoors hat, muss man ja der NSA nicht gleich seine Daten auf dem  Silbertablett präsentieren!
Hilfreich (wenn auch kein Garant) ist ebenfalls das Vermeiden von US-IT-Diensten, wenn möglich.

Wenn eine Zeitung wirklich Eier in der Hose hat, dann veröffentlichen  die, welche Software bzw. welche Firmen kompromittiert sind. Diese Info  scheint bei den drei großen Zeitungen vorzuliegen, aber wurde nicht  veröffentlicht.

Auf keinen Fall sollte man die News zum Anlass nehmen, sich die  Verschlüsselung generell madig machen zu lassen. Wenn die an meine Daten  wollen, dann müssen die sich halt eben etwas anstregen


----------



## Dartwurst (6. September 2013)

Das ist ein Hardware Magazin für Zocker und nicht die FAZ. Da kann für den einen oder anderen das Interview schon wichtiger sein.
Und die News ist interessant, wundert mich aber nicht. Für irgend etwas müssen die ausgedienten Supercomputer ja nützlich sein. Oder entschlüsseln die neuen und die alten simulieren den Weltraum und forschen nach Krankheiten


----------



## Astimon (6. September 2013)

Nicht die Algorithmen sind unsicher, "nur" alle Closed-Source Programme.

Man kann ja in Zukunft darauf achten, bevorzugt Open-Source Programme zu verwenden. In vielen Fällen gibt es ja gute Alternativen.


----------



## Kerkilabro (6. September 2013)

Wo genau liegt das Problem hier? Wovor angst haben? Das jemand anderes In euren Namen schlimmes damit anstellen wird? Ich denke das ist nicht die Absicht von der NSA. Also von mir aus können die mit meinen Daten machen was sie wollen solange sie damit nichts anstellen was sich negativ auf meine Daten/Person auswirkt. Also ich bin kein Terrorist oder so.


----------



## biosmanager (6. September 2013)

Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Wo genau liegt das Problem hier? Wovor angst haben? Das jemand anderes In euren Namen schlimmes damit anstellen wird? Ich denke das ist nicht die Absicht von der NSA. Also von mir aus können die mit meinen Daten machen was sie wollen solange sie damit nichts anstellen was sich negativ auf meine Daten/Person auswirkt. Also ich bin kein Terrorist oder so.


 
Diese Haltung ist nicht ganz unproblematisch. Natürlich hat die NSA und Co. nicht nur Böses vor, sie dient ja auch zum Schutz der Allgemeinheit.
Dennoch liegt eine Verletzung der Persönlichkeitsrechte vor. 
Man muss sich doch die Frage stellen, inwiefern man zum Schutze Aller die Rechte des Einzelnen außer Kraft setzen darf.


----------



## King_Sony (6. September 2013)

Und vor allem, wie es auch schon oben steht, kann dann nicht nur die NSA solche Lücken ausnutzen, sondern aus Kriminelle etc..


----------



## keinnick (6. September 2013)

Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Wo genau liegt das Problem hier? Wovor angst haben? Das jemand anderes In euren Namen schlimmes damit anstellen wird? Ich denke das ist nicht die Absicht von der NSA. Also von mir aus können die mit meinen Daten machen was sie wollen solange sie damit nichts anstellen was sich negativ auf meine Daten/Person auswirkt. Also ich bin kein Terrorist oder so.



Das Problem besteht darin, dass ein ausländischer Geheimdienst - mit dem Du NICHTS zu tun hast - vermutlich Deine komplette Kommunikation mitlesen und mit Deiner Person verknüpfen kann. Wenn das für Dich ok ist, dann betrifft Dich das nicht weiter. Aber dann schreibst Du Briefe wahrscheinlich nicht auf Briefpapier sondern direkt auf den Umschlag oder?


----------



## Superwip (6. September 2013)

Das SSL gewisse Schwächen hat die zumindest von Geheimdiensten ausgenutzt werden können/könnten ist nichts unbedingt neues, VPNs sind sicher wenn man es richtig macht, unsicher sind allenfalls einzelne Anbieter für VPN Server auch das sollte niemanden wundern.


----------



## Placebo (6. September 2013)

Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Wo genau liegt das Problem hier? Wovor angst haben? Das jemand anderes In euren Namen schlimmes damit anstellen wird? Ich denke das ist nicht die Absicht von der NSA. Also von mir aus können die mit meinen Daten machen was sie wollen solange sie damit nichts anstellen was sich negativ auf meine Daten/Person auswirkt. Also ich bin kein Terrorist oder so.


 
Nicht immer nur an das "Jetzt" denken, sondern auch einmal an die Zukunft. Jeden beliebigen Menschen(-rechtler) überall sofort mundtot machen zu können, stellt eine große Bedrohung da.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (6. September 2013)

Mir kann keiner sagen das dies nicht zur Firmenspionage genutzt wird.


----------



## Superwip (6. September 2013)

> Wo genau liegt das Problem hier? Wovor angst haben? Das jemand anderes In euren Namen schlimmes damit anstellen wird? Ich denke das ist nicht die Absicht von der NSA. Also von mir aus können die mit meinen Daten machen was sie wollen solange sie damit nichts anstellen was sich negativ auf meine Daten/Person auswirkt. Also ich bin kein Terrorist oder so.


 
1) Es reicht unter Umständen schon aus die falschen Leute zu kennen oder mit den falschen Leuten Geschäfte zu machen, man wird auf eine "Terrorliste" gesetzt und darf z.B. nichtmehr in die USA einreisen
2) Die NSA betreibt sehr wahrscheinlich auch Wirtschaftsspionage

Abgesehen davon kann es natürlich vorkommen und ist es auch schon vorgekommen das einzelne Agenten oder Gruppen von Agenten innerhalb eines Geheimdienstes Daten auch für eigene Zwecke verwenden. Diesen Geheimdiensten sollte man grundsätzlich nicht trauen.


Vielleicht kennst du weder "die falschen" Leute noch bist du ein potentielles Opfer von Wirtschaftsspionage aber das ist noch lange kein Grund das gutzuheißen.


----------



## Gast20140625 (6. September 2013)

Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Wo genau liegt das Problem hier? Wovor angst haben? Das jemand anderes In euren Namen schlimmes damit anstellen wird? Ich denke das ist nicht die Absicht von der NSA. Also von mir aus können die mit meinen Daten machen was sie wollen solange sie damit nichts anstellen was sich negativ auf meine Daten/Person auswirkt. Also ich bin kein Terrorist oder so.


 Du als kleine Person bist vielleicht uninteressant, das gilt aber nicht für den Rest der Menscheit.

Überleg doch nur mal wie einfach man die Politik beeinflussen kann, wenn man absolut alles über die Politiker weiß. 
Z.B. so: "Wenn du dich nicht für dies und jenes Einsetzt, erfahren alle von deinen 2 Affären, deinem unehelichen Kind, was du schon alles an Geld unterschlagen oder an Bestechungsgeldern eingesackt hast und von deinem Entzug mit 17." 
Daraufhin wäre der Politiker erledigt. Außer er macht was man verlangt.
Schon schlimm genug wie man die Politik mit Geld beeinflussen kann, was man dann erst mit so viel Wissen tun kann möchte ich mit garnicht vorstellen.
Denn jeder hat irgendwo Dreck am Stecken und Wissen ist bekanntlich Macht.

Mit Firmen läuft das dann natürlich genau so. Man sieht ja, wie schon die Presse eingeschüchtert wird.
Tschüss Wettbewerb, Demokratie, Pressefreiheit, Meinungsfreiheit.

Auch wenn die NSA das sicher nicht Vorhat, die Daten bleiben irgendwo gespeichert und wer weiß was in 50 Jahren ist?


PS: DU weißt vielleicht, dass du kein Terrorist bist, aber weiß das der Rest der Welt auch?


----------



## QUAD4 (6. September 2013)

ΔΣΛ;5628198 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir kann keiner sagen das dies nicht zur Firmenspionage genutzt wird.


 
niemand hat nichts zu verbergen 

wer ernsthaft denkt alles wird ausspioniert aber firmen nicht der ist auch wirklich dämlich.

beste seite für politk und alles was damit zusammenhängt
Die USA führen die gesamte Welt an der Nase herum mit Verschlüsselung - recentr.com


----------



## razzor1984 (6. September 2013)

So pauschal würd ich sagen ist die Verschlüsselung sicher nicht knackbar. Schon seit längerem ist bekannst das man SSL3 // der neue Name TLS1.0 anfällig für BEAST attacken ist. Erst dieses jahr haben sich die großen Browser Chrome, Firefox und sogar IE10 dazu entschlossen TLS in der 1.2 version zu unterstützen. Leider bringt das auch jetzt nicht viel, da ein großteil der Server ein Downgrading auf 1.0 vollzieht zwecks kompatiablität.
(Selbst wenn client & Server beide TLS1.2 unterstützen, es kann zu einem Downgrade kommen.Wenn dann müsste alle bis auf TLS1.1/1.2 deaktiviert werden)
Wie auch bei PFS muss client & Server es unterstüzen.Deaktiviert man SSL - alle versionen & TLS1.0 sprich nur TLS 1.1 & 1.2 ist aktiviert. Mehr als die hälfte der Server wird keine Verbindung mehr aufbauen können. Warum? Weil sehr sehr wenige server TLS 1.1/1.2 unterstützen!
Bei vielen VPN anbietern wird der Authentifizierungsvorgang über TLS1.0 abgewickelt. Genau bei diesen Anbietern müsste TLS 1.2 schon Standart sein, am Geldmangel liegts sicher nicht!

Glaub der Links spricht bände wie angreifbar, falsche implementierte Verschlüsselung ist - https://www.trustworthyinternet.org/ssl-pulse/

Zu PGP - ein RSA Key mit 4096bit ist auch für die NSA nicht zu knacken 
Ich bleib dabei richtig Implementiert ist Verschlüsselung, dass beste Mittel gegen jeglichen Geheimdienst


----------



## Superwip (6. September 2013)

> Zu PGP - ein RSA Key mit 4096bit ist auch für die NSA nicht zu knacken


 
Solange sie keinen Quantencomputer bekommen...



> Ich bleib dabei richtig Implementiert ist Verschlüsselung, dass beste Mittel gegen jegliche Geheimdienst


 
Verschlüsselung ist aber nicht alles, da sie nur den Inhalt einer Nachricht verbergen kann nicht aber den Empfänger oder Absender. Außerdem ist "richtig implementiert" ein wichtiges Stichwort und vor (Bundes-)Trojanern kann auch Verschlüsselung nicht einfach schützen.

Verschlüsselung ist sicher sinnvoll aber kein Allheilmittel.


----------



## biosmanager (6. September 2013)

Superwip schrieb:


> Verschlüsselung ist sicher sinnvoll aber kein Allheilmittel.



Ein Allheilmittel ist einfach weniger Daten preiszugeben und nicht leichtsinnig im Internet zu agieren.
Natürlich wird man durchschaubar, wenn man sich in Foren anmeldet, bloggt, etc.
Dennoch: Man muss ja nicht seine ganze Lebensgeschichte im Internet veröffentlichen.


----------



## Trefoil80 (6. September 2013)

razzor1984 schrieb:


> ...der neue Name TSL1.0...



Du meinst TLS (= Transport Layer Security)


----------



## razzor1984 (6. September 2013)

freyny80 schrieb:


> Du meinst TLS (= Transport Layer Security)


 
YEP ein klassischer vadreher, mea culpa  (wird ausgebessert!)


----------



## Superwip (6. September 2013)

> Ein Allheilmittel ist einfach weniger Daten preiszugeben und nicht leichtsinnig im Internet zu agieren.


 
Das pöse Internet möglichst wenig und am besten gar nicht zu verwenden ist natürlich (fast) ein Allheilmittel aber weder nötig noch sinnvoll.


----------



## Elthy (6. September 2013)

> 1) Es reicht unter Umständen schon aus die falschen Leute zu kennen oder  mit den falschen Leuten Geschäfte zu machen, man wird auf eine  "Terrorliste" gesetzt und darf z.B. nichtmehr in die USA einreisen


Inzwischen würde ich auch nur noch in die USA reisen wollen um mir ein paar Sachen der Nasa anzuschauen. Die scheinen die einzigen halbweg Vernünftigen da zu sein, der Rest ist doch sowieso schon total kaputt...


----------



## biosmanager (6. September 2013)

Superwip schrieb:


> Das pöse Internet möglichst wenig und am besten gar nicht zu verwenden ist natürlich (fast) ein Allheilmittel aber weder nötig noch sinnvoll.


 
Was soll man denn bitte dann machen, außer sich mit Informationen zurückzuhalten? Niemand will auf das Internet verzichten. Den Eingriff in die Privatsphäre will aber auch niemand.
Was will man also wirklich?


----------



## xpSyk (6. September 2013)

Ich würde mich ja nicht beschweren, dass PCGH nichts über die NSA schreibt, sondern eher dass die Politik das Thema totschweigt...


----------



## Skipper81Ger (6. September 2013)

Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Wo genau liegt das Problem hier? Wovor angst haben? Das jemand anderes In euren Namen schlimmes damit anstellen wird? Ich denke das ist nicht die Absicht von der NSA. Also von mir aus können die mit meinen Daten machen was sie wollen solange sie damit nichts anstellen was sich negativ auf meine Daten/Person auswirkt. Also ich bin kein Terrorist oder so.



Hier geht's doch nicht um eine person. Deutsche-europäische Firmen geheimnisse, werden erspäht und weiterverkauft. Politische Entscheidungen werden ausspioniert und mit indirekten mitteln beeinflusst. Gemeines gedankengut wird kontrolliert. Wir alle werden verarscht,abgezockt und kleingehalten.


----------



## Superwip (6. September 2013)

> Was soll man denn bitte dann machen, außer sich mit Informationen zurückzuhalten? Niemand will auf das Internet verzichten. Den Eingriff in die Privatsphäre will aber auch niemand.
> Was will man also wirklich?


 
*Ich denke das sinnvollste Vorgehen besteht darin verschiedene Informationen nach ihrer Vertraulichkeit zu kategorisieren und entsprechend behandeln*. Belanglosigkeiten kann man natürlich problemlos veröffentlichen, vertraulicheres sollte man verschlüsseln, extrem kritische Sachen kann man etwa handhaben indem man sie auf einem PC, der nicht mit dem Internet verbunden ist bearbeitet und sonst nur verschlüsselt handhabt. Die Verschlüsselung sollte auf bekannten Algorithmen beruhen, im Idealfall sollte man selbst kompilierte Open-Source oder Freie Software nutzen (etwa PGP) um zu verhindern das einem eine Schwachstelle untergejubelt wird. Für extrem sensible Daten kann man über eine quantencomputersichere Verschlüsselung nachdenken, eventuell sogar die absolut sichere Einmalverschlüsselung (One-Time Pad). Man sollte auch die Größe verschlüsselter Daten verbergen sodass sie nicht durch Vergleich zugeordnet werden können. Sinnvoll sind auch gewisse Kenntnisse diverser Verschlüsselungsverfahren, ihrer Stärken und Schwächen und natürlich Trivialitäten wie etwa "wann ist ein Passwort sicher?".

Man sollte dafür Sorge tragen das Kommunikationspartner ähnlich sorgsam mit vertraulichen Informationen umgehen sonst sind sie natürlich eine Schwachstelle, oft ist das leider nicht oder nur schwer möglich.

Ein weiteres Problem ist zu verschleiern _mit wem_ man kommuniziert (und in dem Zusammenhang wo man "surfed"). Anonyme Kommunikation kann etwa durch die Nutzung anonym, mit Bargeld gekaufter Prepaid Simkarten erfolgen, diese sollten nach Möglichkeit mobil verwendet und regelmäßig getauscht werden. Eine weitere Möglichkeit ist das Nutzen öffentlicher Gratis W-LANs. Systemen wie TOR oder VPNs bekannter Anbieter würde ich nicht vertrauen wenn es wirklich darum geht sich etwa vor der NSA zu verstecken. Solche Maßnahmen sind daher sehr aufwendig. Eine weniger sichere Möglichkeit ist es auch (verschlüsselte) Informationen in belanglos wirkenden unverschlüsselten Daten zu verstecken, auch Amateurfunk oder offene W-LAN Netzwerke wie etwa Funkfeuer könnten richtig genutzt zur Anonymisierung beitragen. In Extremfällen kann man auch "gute alte" Methoden wie etwa tote Briefkästen nutzen (zum Surfen freilich nicht).

In Extremfällen -das gilt insbesondere auch für Firmen, Anwälte usw.!- sollte man auch darauf achten das die eigenen vier Wände "von haus aus" keine physisch uneinnehmbare Festung sind. Man sollte vertrauliche Informationen nie unverschlüsselt lagern und durch verschiedene Maßnahmen dafür sorgen das Eindringlinge Spuren hinterlassen (siehe etwa Edward Snowden der in Hong Kong angeblich immer eine offene Flasche Soja Sauce hinter der Hotelzimmertüre platziert hat die ein Eindringling umstoßen und dadurch Spuren hinterlassen würde). Im Falle eines Einbruchs sollte man die Möglichkeit in Betracht ziehen das Wanzen, Trojaner und Hardware-Keylogger installiert wurden.

Alles in allem ist die Thematik durchaus ziemlich komplex. Angesichts dessen wird zuweilen ein "Datenschutzunterricht" an Schulen gefordert aber ich bezweifle das dieser in einer wirklich geeigneten Form in naher Zukunft umsetzbar wäre.


----------



## biosmanager (6. September 2013)

Wow, genialer Beitrag. 
Die von dir beschriebenen Möglichkeiten sind wirklich sehr umfassend.


----------



## Decrypter (6. September 2013)

Superwip schrieb:


> 1) Es reicht unter Umständen schon aus die falschen Leute zu kennen oder mit den falschen Leuten Geschäfte zu machen, man wird auf eine "Terrorliste" gesetzt und darf z.B. nichtmehr in die USA einreisen



Ein Staat, der jemanden pauschal bei der Einreise wie ein Schwerstkriminellen behandelt, kann mir gestohlen bleiben !
Da werden noch ganz andere Dinger auffliegen. Die NSA und deren britisches Pendant sind eine abartige Geschwulst. Da werden grundlegende Menschenrechte im Namen der Terrorbekämpfung mit Füßen getreten. Staaten, die ihre eigenen Staatsbürger unter Missachtung jeglicher Grundrechte systematisch ausspionieren, haben nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank !


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. September 2013)

Superwip schrieb:


> Belanglosigkeiten kann man natürlich problemlos veröffentlichen, vertraulicheres sollte man verschlüsseln, extrem kritische Sachen kann man etwa handhaben indem man sie auf einem PC, der nicht mit dem Internet verbunden ist bearbeitet und sonst nur verschlüsselt handhabt.


 
Genau das ist der Punkt. Wenn das jeder so machen würde würden NSA und Co. ziemlich in die Röhre schauen.

Mal ehrlich: der größte Teil der "verwertbaren" Informationen gelangt dadurch ins Netz, weil die Leute völlig sorglos damit umgehen. Da werden Dinge in Blogs und auf Facebook veröffentlicht ohne sich Gedanken darum zu machen dass diese Daten für immer unwiederbringlich im Netz zugegen sein werden, ob man will oder nicht.

Ich bin auch ein Blogger, Forist, bewege mich viel im Netz usw. aber trotzdem darf man das alles nicht aus den Augen verlieren. Aus genau den genannten Gründen bin ich nie auf Facebook und Konsorten angemeldet gewesen (nachdem ich die AGBs gelesen hatte wurde mir schlecht) und ich habe schon immer darauf geachtet was ich veröffentliche und was nicht - und was so prikär ist dass es verschlüsselt werden muss.

Das Ergebnis: Obwohl ich sehr viel im Netz und hier sogar als Mod unterwegs bin kennen nur sehr vertrauenswürdige Personen (erkennbar beispielsweise am schwarzen, roten oder grünen Nickname...) meinen echten Namen+Adresse, die Google Suche nach meinem Realnamen ergibt _keinen_ direkten Treffer der mit mir etwas zu tun hat und die wirklich sensiblen Daten wie beispielsweise Fotos von mir und Kollegen die einem zum Verhängnis werden könnten sind seit ihrer Existenz mit Open-Source Algorithmen verschlüsselt wo sich auch die NSA ihre Zähne ausbeißen wird (Twofish, Serpent, usw.).

Das alles mag sehr panisch klingen aber es ist kein nennenswerter Aufwand es so einzurichten und jetzt, grob 10 Jahre nachdem ich mich entschieden habe es so zu handhaben kommt die große Öffentlichkeit und bemerkt "huch, da hört ja wer was ab!". Das war jedem normal denkenden Internetnutzer schon immer klar - jetzt bemerken es aber auch die DAUs weils in der Tagesschau erscheint - Glückwunsch aber jetzt ists für die meisten zu spät.

Natürlich bin ich für solche Dienste und versierte User leicht zu identifizieren und zu finden wenn jemand sich die Mühe macht (alleine die IP reicht ja schon da ich weder TOR noch VPNs nutze) aber so lange es noch Millionen von Deutschen da draußen gibt die es den Spähern so viel leichter machen als ich fühle ich mich in der Masse tatsächlich noch ausreichend unsichbar.


----------



## Gast20140625 (7. September 2013)

Decrypter schrieb:


> Ein Staat, der jemanden pauschal bei der Einreise wie ein Schwerstkriminellen behandelt, kann mir gestohlen bleiben !
> Da werden noch ganz andere Dinger auffliegen. Die NSA und deren britisches Pendant sind eine abartige Geschwulst. Da werden grundlegende Menschenrechte im Namen der Terrorbekämpfung mit Füßen getreten. Staaten, die ihre eigenen Staatsbürger unter Missachtung jeglicher Grundrechte systematisch ausspionieren, haben nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank !


 Warst du jemals der Meinung, dass bei den Amis noch alle Tassen im Schrank sind? (Nicht alle, aber es gibt da schon sehr zurückgebliebene, ungebildete Leute. Leider haben diese auch noch Einfluss. Dazu gibts natürlich noch das eine oder andere Gesetz, bei dem man nur den Kopf schütteln kann.)


----------



## Superwip (7. September 2013)

> Da werden noch ganz andere Dinger auffliegen.


 
Viel kann da nichtmehr auffliegen.

Es ist etwa auch schon vorgekommen das völlig unschuldige vom Geheimdienst entführt, gefoltert und jahrelang festgehalten wurden (oder immer noch werden). Dafür reicht es aber in den meisten Fällen wohl doch nicht aus nur eine die falschen Seiten besucht zu haben, da muss man eher etwa auch mal in Pakistan oder einem anderen Land aus dem die Terroristen kommen gewesen sein.

Na ja, im Bereich der Wirtschaftsspionage könnte sicher noch einiges auffliegen, von Snowden kam hier praktisch nichts, anscheinend macht das eine andere Abteilung oder so.


----------



## Gast20140625 (7. September 2013)

Superwip schrieb:


> Viel kann da nichtmehr auffliegen.
> 
> Es ist etwa auch schon vorgekommen das völlig unschuldige vom Geheimdienst entführt, gefoltert und jahrelang festgehalten wurden (oder immer noch werden). Dafür reicht es aber in den meisten Fällen wohl doch nicht aus nur eine die falschen Seiten besucht zu haben, da muss man eher etwa auch mal in Pakistan oder einem anderen Land aus dem die Terroristen kommen gewesen sein.
> 
> Na ja, im Bereich der Wirtschaftsspionage könnte sicher noch einiges auffliegen, von Snowden kam hier praktisch nichts, anscheinend macht das eine andere Abteilung oder so.


 Evtl. wären große Enthüllungen dort besser gewesen. Denn dann würds ums Geld gehen, die Lobbyverbände würden wahrscheinlich ordentlich Druch machen und Merkel&Co könnten das nicht so einfach aussitzen, wie wenn es "nur" die Privatsfähre der Bürger betrifft.


----------



## locojens (7. September 2013)

Superwip schrieb:


> 1) Es reicht unter Umständen schon aus die falschen Leute zu kennen oder mit den falschen Leuten Geschäfte zu machen, man wird auf eine "Terrorliste" gesetzt und darf z.B. nichtmehr in die USA einreisen
> ...



Wo muß ich was im Internet schreiben damit ich nie in dieses "Weltpolizei" spielende, kranke, komplett verschuldete, Menschenrechte verachtende, kriegstreiberische Land reisen muß?

Nein mal im Ernst ich fliege nichtmal nach Ecuador über die USA auch wenn es günstiger wäre als mit KLM z.B. weil ich keine Lust habe mich wie einen potentiellen Terrorristen behandeln zu lassen.

Zum eigentlichen Thema hatte ich schon bei einem anderen Thread etwas geschrieben, siehe:  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...-ny-und-hauptquartier-der-eu.html#post5590062


----------



## Decrypter (7. September 2013)

john201050 schrieb:


> Warst du jemals der Meinung, dass bei den Amis noch alle Tassen im Schrank sind? (Nicht alle, aber es gibt da schon sehr zurückgebliebene, ungebildete Leute. Leider haben diese auch noch Einfluss. Dazu gibts natürlich noch das eine oder andere Gesetz, bei dem man nur den Kopf schütteln kann.)


 
Da hast du leider absolut Recht. Ich war vor 10 Jahren drüben in San Francisco gewesen. Da war damals Goveneurs Wahlkampf, wo Schwarzenegger kandidiert hatte. Mein Kumpel von drüben meinte da nur, das der sowieso gewinnen werden würde, da die meisten Amis sowieso strohdumm sind, was sowas betrifft. Da könnte man auch ein Bündel Schnittlauch hinstellen, das würde auch gewählt werden. Und so ist es ja auch gekommen.
Aber seitdem man erkennungsdienstlich bei der Einreise behandelt wird, "Eintrittsgebühr" für die Erlaubnis, das man überhaupt Einreisen dürfe, abdrücken muß, und auch die Fluggesellschaften sämtliche persönliche Daten mit allem drum und dran, den datengeilen Amis übermitteln, ist das für mich ein absolutes NoGo ! Würden die Amis bei der Einreise nach Europa genauso gegängelt und drangsaliert werden, würde es drüben ein Aufschrei geben. Naja...wir sind ja halt nur Partner dritter Klasse................


----------



## majorkratze (7. September 2013)

Anlässlich zu dem Thema hier eine Liste mit allen Alternativen als Freie Software *https://prism-break.org/*


----------



## xpSyk (7. September 2013)

Ich wette ich werde überwacht, weil ich mir z.B. auf YouTube Counter-Strike "AK-47 Spray" anschaue.


----------



## Gast20140625 (7. September 2013)

xpSyk schrieb:


> Ich wette ich werde überwacht, weil ich mir z.B. auf YouTube Counter-Strike "AK-47 Spray" anschaue.



Nö, du wirst überwacht, weil du einen Internetanschluss besitzt.


----------



## King_Sony (7. September 2013)

Wer ist jetzt eigentlich Schuld, dass SSL nicht mehr "sicher" ist? So wie ich das lese, die Browser, weil sie Hintertüren haben?

Bzw: Was muss ich tun(außer vorsichtig mit meinem Daten umzugehen) um möglichst "abhörsicher" zu surfen?


----------



## keinnick (7. September 2013)

King_Sony schrieb:


> Wer ist jetzt eigentlich Schuld, dass SSL nicht mehr "sicher" ist? So wie ich das lese, die Browser, weil sie Hintertüren haben?
> 
> Bzw: Was muss ich tun(außer vorsichtig mit meinem Daten umzugehen) um möglichst "abhörsicher" zu surfen?


 
Das Design von SSL an sich. Privatunternehmen haben die Möglichkeit, Zertifikate für jede Domain auszustellen (kurz gesagt). Hier ein lesenswerter Beitrag der die Hintergründe beleuchtet: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...hrome-firefox-erhoehen-die-anforderungen.html


----------



## >M.Pain (9. September 2013)

Ich will niemanden die Laune verderben, aber jetzt kommt die nächste Hiobsbotschaft die eh jeder vermutet hat, aber jetzt bestätigt wird.

Kein grosses Smartphone OS vor NSA sicher:
Kein großes Smartphone-Betriebssystem vor US-Geheimdienst sicher | heise online

Alle sensiblen Informationen können ausgelesen werden, Kontaktlisten, Notizen, SMS Verkehr und die Aufenthaltsorte der User. Wird langsam Zeit mein Nokia 3310 aus dem Schrank zu holen 

Alternativ kann man sich das neue Samsung Galaxy Note 3 mit der Knox Technologie holen.
Sicherheitsfeature Samsung Knox ab 2014 auch für Privatpersonen | Androidmag.de

Samsung KNOX-Mobile Lösungen -Sicherheit | SAMSUNG

Und hier noch etwas Interessantes:

EU-Kommissarin Viviane Reding will US-Firmen mit drakonischen Strafen  dazu zwingen, sich an europäische Datenschutzbestimmungen zu halten. In  Berlin erklärte sie  das Problem aus einem Rechtskonflikt heraus: “Das europäische  Datenschutzrecht verbietet Firmen, persönliche Daten den  US-Geheimdiensten zu übermitteln, aber der Patriot Act erlaubt ihnen  alles. Geheimdienste halten sich selten an Regeln, deswegen müssen wir  die Quellen verstopfen.” 

Datenschutz: EU-Kommissarin Reding droht US-Firmen hohe Strafen an | ZDNet.de


----------



## Gast20140625 (9. September 2013)

Wird Zeit, dass bei Ubuntu Mobile endlich was vorran geht.

Was die Frau da vorschlägt, kann ich nur unterstützen.
Wozu hat man regeln, wenn sich niemand dran hält? Schlimm genug, dass Merkel&Co da keinen Finger rühren. Macht sie aus meiner Sicht allesamt unwählbar.


----------



## loltheripper (9. September 2013)

>M.Pain schrieb:


> Ich will niemanden die Laune verderben, aber jetzt kommt die nächste Hiobsbotschaft die eh jeder vermutet hat, aber jetzt bestätigt wird.
> 
> Kein grosses Smartphone OS vor NSA sicher:
> Kein großes Smartphone-Betriebssystem vor US-Geheimdienst sicher | heise online
> ...


 Zum Glück habe ich Windows Phone 8 und damit kein größeres Smartphone OS


----------



## biosmanager (9. September 2013)

loltheripper schrieb:


> Zum Glück habe ich Windows Phone 8 und damit kein größeres Smartphone OS


 
Bei Microsoft wird Datenschutz und Privatsphäre doch gaaaaanz groß geschrieben. Das weiß doch jeder langjährige Windoof-Benutzer. *irony off*


----------



## JoeTheRider (9. September 2013)

Das Wirksamste wäre, aber nicht das Beste, dass Menschenleben durch NSA-Aktivitäten (Fehlaktivität) massiv gefährdet werden, Monatelang darüber in den Medien berichtet wird und dadurch die merkel&Co endlich handeln. 
Ansonsten wird mmn nichts Relevantes passieren und Merkel&Co packt weiterhin vor USA ihren s€hwanz aus 

Beispiel: Negatives Ereignis geschah im Fukushima, was hat Merkel&Co dann gemacht?


----------



## Netboy (10. September 2013)

Abhören ist ja eine Sache, aber ein Botnetz aufzubauen meiner Meinung nach noch etwas schlimmer 

Der US-Geheimdienst NSA hat über eine Trojaner-Infektion bald Zugriff auf mehr als 85.000 PCs weltweit und will diese über ein eigenes Bot-Netz-Programm kontrollieren.
NSA infiziert zehntausende PCs mit Trojaner für Geheimdienst-Botnetz - Genie & Turbine - Backup & Datenschutz - PC-WELT


----------



## Superwip (10. September 2013)

Also das sie so dreist sind Trojaner ungezielt auf _irgendwelchen_ Rechnern zu installieren hätte selbst ich nicht für möglich gehalten...


----------



## biosmanager (10. September 2013)

Bei denen wundert mich eigentlich gar nichts mehr.
Macht ist eine Sucht. Wenn man den kleinen Finger bekommt, will man bald die ganze Hand und irgendwann noch mehr.


----------



## plusminus (10. September 2013)

Zunächst einmal wenn es die NSA kann können es bald auch Firmen und Privatleute,was für alle ziemlich schlecht wäre die zb. Online banking,oder Entwicklungsarbeit usw.. im Netz betreiben!
Aber so einfach ist das Mitlesen,Entschlüsseln usw ....( die software freaks wissen das) dann doch nicht! Es sollte eigentlich jeder die angebotenen Tools nutzen,damit ist man schon relativ sicher unterwegs wenn die NSA nicht weiss wonach sie suchen müssen, man stelle sich mal vor die müssten jeden Tag den gesamten Datenverkehr auf diesem Planeten Entschlüsseln,Lesen und Auswerten!!?? Da reichen 250 millionen Dollar im Jahr nicht ausUnd selbst wenn sie es wissen gibt es für die die nicht entdeckt werden wollen noch genug wege Anonym zu bleiben und die Daten sicher durchs Netz zu transportieren


----------



## razzor1984 (11. September 2013)

http://www.golem.de/news/verschluesselung-was-noch-sicher-ist-1309-101457-10.html
Im obigen link kann man sich über alle Verschlüsselungen informieren.
PGP mit einer Mindeslänge von 2048bit kann man als sicher betrachten, nur wie immer kann der Puplickey kompromentiert sein !
Lösung Krypto Party nur man kann nicht jeden Empfänger auch wirklich real treffen. Abhilfe könnte auch ein Puplickeyserver sein!


----------



## Superwip (12. September 2013)

Für den Schlüsseltausch oder auch den Tausch von digitalen Signaturen und MACs gibt es schon ein paar nette Alternativen zu einem persönlichen Treffen, etwa das Versenden in einem _versiegelten_ ("Hardware") Brief oder den Quantenschlüsseltausch.

Der Diffie-Hellman Schlüsseltausch ist natürlich eine gute Sache wodurch man nur sicherstellen muss das die Kommunikation nicht _manipuliert_ wird, abgehört werden darf sie. Wenn man den Diffie-Hellman Schlüsseltausch etwa mündlich am Telefon oder eine Funkverbindung durchführt kann man sich ziemlich sicher sein das das niemand manipulieren wird auch wenn man Zertifizierungsstellen nicht traut. Eine Voraussetzung dafür ist natürlich das man den Kommunikationspartner überhaupt kennt aber warum sollte man streng geheime Informationen mit _irgendwem_ tauschen?


----------

